# Making up a formula feed



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello there


I hope you dont mind me asking but i have a question about formula feeding.


My 5 month old daughter has been bf wit the occasional formula feed till now.  I have decided to stop bf and only formula feed her but am struggling to find any solid decent info regrading making the formula feeds up.  I know that the guidelines changed in 2011 which now states the the safest way to make up a formula feed is to ensure that the water is about 70c to kill of the bacteria in the unsterilised formula.  But and this is where im confused with i know that some nurseries ask you to provide bottles with boiled water in and they will add the formula as and when needed, which means the the water will not be about 70c when added to the formula.


It really does make like more difficult trying to ensure that you always add the formula to 70c water, so im wandering if it really does matter.  I understand whats best practice but also believe that we live in a society that uses a lot of scaremongering on new mothers, that were not really encouraged to use our own initiative (anyhow thats just my thoughts).  My question is


1)  Is it really that dangerous not to add formula to water about 70c?
2)  Why do some nurseries still use the old way of preparing formula?
3) Is the risk really still to great to used cooled boiled water and to add the formula when needed?
4) My daughters 5 months old shes got to build up her immune system some how and at some point why not now?


Thank you for answering my questions. xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I completely understand your confusion, the guidelines are basically there to reduce the risk of diarrhoea and vomiting as much as possible but I do understand that they can be impractical, which is probably why nursery won't do it!! The fact that your LO is 5 months will decrease the risk as she will have built up some immunity, the only thing I can do for you is give you a link to a good source of information so that you can make an informed choice, most mum will agree with you that to make feeds up from scratch each time is impossible though.

Have a read of this 
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/212827/2900017-Bottle-feeding-leaflet-v1_0-no-crops.pdf

Hope this helps

Nic
Xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you for your prompt reply.


So the worst case scenario is that your little one gets d and v?  Now i know this can be deadly at its worst but surely the probability carnt be that high if nurseries don't keep to the rules?  Are they not under a governing body that tells them that they sould keep to best practice? Surely if there exempt then it can't be that bigger deal?


Its really hard to weigh the risks up when you struggle to get the facts, eg how many babies have had d and v.  Yours simply told whats best practice and expected to follow those rules. and made to feel like a bad mum when you question them, i just dont want to be a sheep cos im to afraid to think for myself.  If the risk is minimal then i will do it the easier way.  Shes got to build up an immune system at some time.


Thanks again. x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, the guidance from the department of health is exactly that, guidance, the nurseries won't be exempt but are choosing not to follow best practice guidance, you could ask them what guidance they follow?? Obviously my advice would always have to be follow best practice guidance however I want to give you the info and let you decide for yourself, I'm not sure what the incidence of D&V is since the guidance changed but I'll certainly have a look for you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I have just found this too, on page 4 it has instructions for 'pre making' feeds up

http://www.food.gov.uk/multimedia/pdfs/formulaguidance.pdf
Hope this is helpful

Nic
Xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Nic Yet again thank you.  xxx


Think im going to keep to my original plan of putting boiled water into the bottles and then adding the formula as and when needed.  But thank you so much for finding me that info i really appreciate it. xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No worries I'm just sorry I can't give you straight forward answers 

Nic
Xx


----------

